# Opening day?



## gobbler1 (Nov 1, 2012)

Where is everybody going opening weekend?


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Nov 1, 2012)

really?


----------



## buckdaddy1981 (Nov 1, 2012)

Here we go....


----------



## andyparm (Nov 1, 2012)

First stop Biloxi Marsh. Second stop (censored). By censored I mean somewhere in the Altamaha WMA that has yet to be determined. Shape up gents. It's game time.


----------



## madrabbit (Nov 1, 2012)

Ar.....


----------



## GADawg08 (Nov 1, 2012)

WTRFOWLSBEII said:


> really?




 the guy just asked a general question...its not like he asked EXACTLY where everyone is goin. you could say "im goin to the lake," or "im goin to be huntin public land," or "im gonna be huntin a beaver pond near my house".....something along those lines. Im sick and tired of 99% of people who start threads on this forum getting bashed for whatever question they may ask....if you're gonna reply with something like "really?" or "here we go again" then just don't reply at all.

to answer the question, I will be hunting a beaver pond around the house.....i will be happy just to see my little brother fold up a few


----------



## Town2Small (Nov 1, 2012)

Arkansas!!!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

UGA vs Georgia Southern.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll be guiding multiple hunting groups at Lake Seminole.


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 1, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> UGA vs Georgia Southern.



I'll be rushing to the game as well right after i get a limit of ringers and woodies in the magic spot.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 1, 2012)

Town2Small said:


> Arkansas!!!



Yep!


----------



## chadf (Nov 1, 2012)

Any DU pond I can find with water & birds !
Had some good luck at the one on DF behind the check station.


----------



## drdarby45 (Nov 1, 2012)

La.


----------



## CootCartel (Nov 1, 2012)

Dolf island....


----------



## Gobblender (Nov 1, 2012)

Semo


----------



## CLDUCKS (Nov 1, 2012)

clarks hill


----------



## basspro2232 (Nov 1, 2012)

Gobblender said:


> Semo



what part of semo? Ill be there


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Whichever hole the ducks are at!!! It is to early for me to say yet.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 1, 2012)

GADawg08 said:


> the guy just asked a general question...its not like he asked EXACTLY where everyone is goin. you could say "im goin to the lake," or "im goin to be huntin public land," or "im gonna be huntin a beaver pond near my house".....something along those lines. Im sick and tired of 99% of people who start threads on this forum getting bashed for whatever question they may ask....if you're gonna reply with something like "really?" or "here we go again" then just don't reply at all.
> 
> to answer the question, I will be hunting a beaver pond around the house.....i will be happy just to see my little brother fold up a few



x2 on the bashing

But ill be in arkansas in a pit


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 1, 2012)

WV this monday


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 1, 2012)

GADawg08 said:


> the guy just asked a general question...its not like he asked EXACTLY where everyone is goin. you could say "im goin to the lake," or "im goin to be huntin public land," or "im gonna be huntin a beaver pond near my house".....something along those lines. Im sick and tired of 99% of people who start threads on this forum getting bashed for whatever question they may ask....if you're gonna reply with something like "really?" or "here we go again" then just don't reply at all.
> 
> to answer the question, I will be hunting a beaver pond around the house.....i will be happy just to see my little brother fold up a few



Agree.  Headed to Ar 15th. Ready!


----------



## B.Hud (Nov 1, 2012)

work


----------



## turkeys101 (Nov 1, 2012)

what is the point of this question, dude your wasting your joyfull 5 seconds typing this


----------



## rigderunner (Nov 1, 2012)

GADawg08 said:


> the guy just asked a general question...its not like he asked EXACTLY where everyone is goin. you could say "im goin to the lake," or "im goin to be huntin public land," or "im gonna be huntin a beaver pond near my house".....something along those lines. Im sick and tired of 99% of people who start threads on this forum getting bashed for whatever question they may ask....if you're gonna reply with something like "really?" or "here we go again" then just don't reply at all.
> 
> to answer the question, I will be hunting a beaver pond around the house.....i will be happy just to see my little brother fold up a few




Thats a big 10 4 i got out of the deer huntin forum a min ago cause iam just fed up with the cut downs and Insults From people and to answer the question i will probably be hunting public land this will be my first year hunting waterfowl ever so iam still not sure but i will be somewere just me and the 12 guage


----------



## puddlehunter (Nov 2, 2012)

The river..


----------



## Gobblender (Nov 2, 2012)

Dexter to Kinnett depending on where the best concentrations are


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 2, 2012)

Clarks hill or one of a couple rivers I have picked out!


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 2, 2012)

The swamps around Columbus GA.


----------



## Bdub (Nov 2, 2012)

Florida!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Nov 2, 2012)

Somewhere on the hill


----------



## Fowl (Nov 2, 2012)

Arkansas in a pit.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Nov 2, 2012)

To drill for the Army national guard. Originally drill for November was the weekend before but thanks to the "higher ups" they changed the date on us. So I'll be In camouflage but not the timber swamp kind! Oh yeah replay the same story above for the opening of the second season too! Not happy. But being a school teacher I do get two weeks off in December!!!


----------



## BigSwole (Nov 3, 2012)

Havent 100% decided yet. Going to scout em both next week and choose the more likely canidate. Hoping to find some geese.

Have 16 goose floaters ready to do some work!


----------



## RB8782 (Nov 3, 2012)

somewhere in ga and kansas after the split


----------



## vrooom (Nov 4, 2012)

crowded public lake


----------



## NGaHunter (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks like I will Judging a AKC Hunt Test in South Carolina


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Nov 4, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> UGA vs Georgia Southern.



x2 but may try and get a few on the creek before we leave!


----------



## waistdeep (Nov 4, 2012)

It won't matter cris, you won't show up!


----------



## wildman0517 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ft Gordon , maybe Clarks hill


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 5, 2012)

Haven't decided yet. I have scouted a lot of miles and found some awesome spots, but I want to hunt close to home so that means the river for me. We are planning to hit the lake for the weekend after thansgiving for an over-nighter trip.


----------



## drewclayon (Nov 5, 2012)

Where the Ducks are


----------



## TailCrackin (Nov 6, 2012)

small swamp in Sparta


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2012)

small swamp in jasper


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 7, 2012)

Fam reunion  but look out Sunday


----------



## Big Doe Down (Nov 7, 2012)

private water where I'm the only one allowed to hunt!


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Swamps in N Ga Private saturday morning then prolly a public place sunday morning


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Nov 14, 2012)

*Honey hole*

I'll be in my honey hole Saturday morning waiting for my first group to land!


----------



## andyparm (Nov 14, 2012)

southernwhitetailMD said:


> I'll be in my honey hole Saturday morning waiting for my first group to land!



That's wanting it bad right there!

Should be some ducks down with all this weather moving through. Good luck gents


----------



## The Fever (Nov 14, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> UGA vs Georgia Southern.



dont waste your time....


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 14, 2012)

*Ga southern will win and win big.*



The Fever said:


> dont waste your time....


 Now they wont win the game but look at the money  they will make. oh by the way they gained more Ground  in the game with Alabama than LSU did.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 14, 2012)

*this boy has it bad.*



southernwhitetailMD said:


> I'll be in my honey hole Saturday morning waiting for my first group to land!


 I have been duck hunting for 50 years and  I guess I aint seen it all yet.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Fever said:


> dont waste your time....



Party time in Athens is NEVER a waste.


----------



## drdarby45 (Nov 14, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> UGA vs Georgia Southern.



I would be there if it were any other weekend than opening day of duck season. Hate im missin it. GO EAGLES


----------



## w11oneal (Nov 14, 2012)

Dewitt


----------



## USMC0844 (Nov 14, 2012)

On a friend's lease in Tunica MS


----------



## BaggingBandedDrakes (Nov 14, 2012)

Definetely gonna be hunting my public honey hole for woodies and hopefully getting an opening morning limit!!


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 14, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I have been duck hunting for 50 years and  I guess I aint seen it all yet.



Really!


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 14, 2012)

Seminole, about s mile south of the Bainbridge landing. I've never seen so many ducks!


----------



## rspringer (Nov 15, 2012)

Headsortails said:


> Seminole, about s mile south of the Bainbridge landing. I've never seen so many ducks!



You too? I am already camping out here... Good luck.


----------



## waddler (Nov 15, 2012)

Hunter, Ar at the Big Woodpecker 40 on Saturday, 
Fargo, Ar at the Fargo Forty on Sunday.


----------

